# nafa sideshow



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Was a pretty good auction Monday on coyotes till the lightning struck at lot# 674 . Supposedly those lots thru lot 721 were rubbed , dropped to $38 . Blew my ave out of the water and cant hardly believe it . Lots of folks here upset about the grading on this sale but too late now . These 14 I had here dropped my ave from $80 to $69 .. Ill sort hides real hard next year and sell what I think is damaged locally .. but what do I know . Hope rest of you made out OK .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya something is better than nothing, something going on there I imagine - not good!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to hear C2C, you had some pretty furred up critters, awesome color with lots of hard work involved. guess we are at the mercy of the buyers if they can beat ya down they will.

pity you couldn't sell that mangy Coyote, it would have made a nice hammer...... or an ugly football!!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> sorry to hear C2C, you had some pretty furred up critters, awesome color with lots of hard work involved. guess we are at the mercy of the buyers if they can beat ya down they will.
> 
> pity you couldn't sell that mangy Coyote, it would have made a nice hammer...... or an ugly football!!!


Thanx for the sympathy jimmy , you made my day .. lol .


----------

